# Trojaner in ISPConfig?



## fischer-ttd (8. Juni 2011)

Verschiedene Anbieter von Sicherheitssoftware und der Verband der deutschen Internetwirtschaft e.V. (ECO) beteiligen sich an einer Initiative Computer von Schadsoftware zu befreien, insbesondere von solcher die Bot-Netzen zugerechnet wird.

Dafür kann man von Avira, Symantec und Kaspersky einen sogenannten "DE-Cleaner" herunterladen.

Der DE-Cleaner von Avira meldet nun in "ISPConfig-2.2.38.tar.gz" und "ISPConfig-2.2.39.tar.gz" einen Trojaner "PCK/PESpin".

Mehr Infos unter https://www.botfrei.de/


----------



## mare (8. Juni 2011)

PCK/PESpin ist ein EXE Laufzeitpacker. 
ISPconfig besteht imho nur aus Scripten.

In welcher Datei soll der Bösewicht den sein? 
Wenn du die Datei hast, dann lade sie doch einfach auf 
VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner hoch und schicke Avira dann gleich den False Positiv Report *duck*


----------



## fischer-ttd (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo mare,

Avira gibt nur das Gesamtergebnis wieder. Einzelene Dateien werden nicht aufgeschlüsselt.

Man sollte doch eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass gerade bei Aktionen wie "Botfrei" Fehlalarme vermieden werden.

Da ich mich allerdings nicht nur auf die Meinung eines Antiviren-Herstellers verlasse, lasse ich gerade auch mal die Version von Kaspersky laufen.

Mal schauen ob der ähnliches/gleiches meldet.


----------



## Till (8. Juni 2011)

Das ist mit Sicherheit ein Fehlarm. Ein Windows Trojaner in einer Linux Software macht auch keinen Sinn wie mare bereits ausgeführt hat.



> Avira gibt nur das Gesamtergebnis wieder. Einzelene Dateien werden nicht aufgeschlüsselt.


Dann entpack mal das tar.gz und scanne das Volume nochmal. Ich habe es gerade mal mit den MS security Essentials gescannt und der sagt es ist sauber.


----------



## mare (8. Juni 2011)

Auch NAI / AVG und Clam haben nichts zu meckern ...

Hast du jetzt die Datei gefunden, die er anmeckert ?


----------



## planet_fox (8. Juni 2011)

Hi 

ich hatte diese Woche eine Fall da hat Avira auch Downloads wie Teamviewer oder ähnlcihes als Virus erkannt. Lag aber daran dass der Rechner schon voller Viren war.


----------



## fischer-ttd (8. Juni 2011)

Also..ich habe die Dateien noch nicht entpackt..

aber eine Überprüfung mit AVAST, KASPERSKY, SYMANTEC gibt keine Fehler aus. Somit 3:1 virenfrei..

Das ist wie mit EHEC--erstmal Alarm schlagen *pfeif* )


----------

